# Sand Reeper. What do y'all know?



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Street Legal. looks cool, but also looks kinda cheap. 5 speed floor shifted. Anyone seen one up close or test drove one?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

pretty cool.. not a beast at 58 hp but looks fun! not a bad price either. different for sure!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You can upgrade to 110hp.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

My cousin has one and we drove it up and down NPI beach. They are alright but would rather have a ranger/razer. Although street legal, didn't feel any safer than in a ranger. Way underpowered with the smaller motor but a lot of fun. His had 4wheel drive with independent manual lockers so would go anywhere but seemed sluggish. If the larger HP is an option, I would get it if you are seriously looking into one.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Same platform as the joiners. You can chip and turbo the cherry engine and they will fly!


----------

